

Show HN: Kedo.io – Backend-As-A-Service for SMS First Companies - obaid

We are building a backend-as-a-service to power your SMS-first service delivery. We take care of all technology with easy to use dashboard, multiple team members, payments &amp; more. You can run your own Magic, GoButtler, HappyNow kinda service. We also integrate with Stripe and collect money on your behalf. With reporting, multiple team members and smart triggers built-in, you can focus on delivering the service not building a backend.<p>We are looking for some early adopters to help us test and polish the service.<p>Check us out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kedo.io
======
mrkmcknz
Why do the links below 'You can use Kedo to build services like:' point to
companies like Rdio and Reddit?

~~~
obaid
Sorry, it has been fixed now.

------
fiatjaf
You really should point to your URL directly.

~~~
ahazred8ta
[http://kedo.io](http://kedo.io) \--- for some reason, HN makes links in the
original post unclickable

